# Preparing Amazon Swords for Planting



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have some Amazon Swords on the way via snail mail. Last time I ordered from the company the leaves came just chopped off about an inch from the center or bulb or whatever of the Sword and I planted them that way and was told that I should have done something different with the leaves first so I'm wondering what should I do? So, please some advice on how to remove or trim the leaves properly before planting thanks


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have recieved plants in the mail before and the shipper has never damaged the plants. I have always recieved them in great conditiion. I have ordered plants from FishersandSmithAquatics.com and azgardens.com. As far as the plants you recieved in the mail, if they are viable, just plant them and they should do fine.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When you remove leaves from a sword, you just remove the bad ones. Cut them all the way to the bottom of the stem. If you leave to much stem energy will be spent trying to grow that stem and it don't work.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

How will I know which ones are bad? Or should I cut all the ones that have been hacked off before shipping anyway?

Maybe a pic can help me out: 

That is how the Swords arrived last time. If they look like that again should I just remove all the leaves right down to the stem or leave a few of them??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When you buy swords they should never look like that, those look more like how people trim vals for shipping. I would have sent them back and go somewhere else to purchase my plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I remember those. Hope you didn't get them from the same place. I usually just peel my leaves off. They sort of come off like peeling an onion. I also trim the roots a little and leave no more than an inch attached to the plant. Just make it easier to plant. You might get some root tabs and place underneath them to boost also.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I did order them from the same place actually, well sort of. All the ones I ordered the first time have died and I contacted the company and told them and they are resending them to me free of charge. Should I peel all the leaves back or just a few of them??


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't remove a leaf unless it is dead.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If they send them to you in the same condition, I would send them back and demand my money back. Your just going to run into the same problem.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

You sure there's not going to be any way to save them as is? It was awhile ago that I won them. i was lucky they sent them out to me again fro free.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can try, but will be hard to keep them going. Put fert tab under each plant when you plant them, might help.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks! I'll give it a try. i think the last shipment had some additional problems too. i think a few of the swords started to rot and then killed the others. all 9 were in the same baggie so i asked them this time to put them in different baggies. the java ferns and red rubin that came in the same order recovered fine.


----------

